# 1 week left and can't decide which one!! Help



## Grace (May 11, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
New to the sight but desperate for knowlegable opinion. I have waited 3 years to get into this specific Breeder. I've actually been wiating 15 years to finaly get a GSD. Having said that it is down to 2 and I'm struggling.

On one hand one female pup is very energetic. She is 5 weeks old and since birth has been a ball of energy. This pup would fit perfectly into my summer lifestyle. Plenty of hiking, camping and outdoor activities.

On the other, one female is much more relaxed. She has a tendancy to watch her sister and just hang out. Her growth has been slower in everyway. This pup would work better when having to leave the house all day for work, or the winter months when our activity level decreases.

I guess I want my cake and eat it too. I worry that the more active puppy will be a handful and require constant excercise and activity. Will she be OK when we are at work all day. On the other hand, I don't want a dog that is "lazy" and needs coaxing to go hiking, or carry a pack.

HELP!!:help:


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I would go for the more relaxed one myself but you have to see how they are with you when you visit. Which one comes by you more , will let you pet her or turn her on her back. If one of them fights to get up or she lets you rub her belly thats a good sign in my book. I will need to make at least 3 visits from 5 weeks old to make my pick because one day will not tell you anything really. A mellower puppy will still do everything you want from a dog unless you are looking for a working dog then I would would go for the other puppy but calmer/ mellow would be my choice. Remember you are talking about a GSD here.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

awwww, go ahead. Get both of them. They will love it!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a VERY energenic female. She has been this way since the day I brought her home and is always willing to do anything. She'd run around doing things 24 hours a day if she could. 

When I leave the house to go to work, she is a perfect angel too. She sleeps in her crate without a peep. When I get home it's a different story, but shes great when I'm gone.

What I'm trying to say is just because a dogs full of energy doesnt mean she's not going to be good when you're not around. Just something to consider.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not an expert on puppy behavior, but I had to make a similar decision with the pup I just got. After we decided not to get the shy boy we had our hearts set on, there were 2 females to choose from. One was so alert and always the first to do things and curious about everything. The other was sleepy and didn't pay much attention to us. After talking the breeder, we decided to go with the 'sleepy' pup. He said that ANY GSD will love hiking and being outdoors with us. On the other hand, a pup with lots of 'drive' needs something to constantly focus on. That's not the kind of dog you want to leave home all day. So, our sleepy girl, Shya, is a ball of energy like any pup now. She absolutely loves going outside for walks and car rides!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What does your breeder say? They see the pups when you don't...one might be more sleepy when you visit than the other, while the other one just got from a nap is ready to go! 

Tell the breeder you lifestyle and see their recommendation.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would also go with what the breeder suggests to fit into your lifestyle. 

Masi is like Lucy Dog's,,she is a ball of energy and would go 24/7 but does have an off switch. However, winter is TOUGH,,she doesn't care what the weather's like, (while I sure do) and needs a good dose of daily exercise /stimulation or it's like living with a "bear" )


----------



## Grace (May 11, 2010)

Thank You all soooo much. I continue to visit weekly and hopefully will be able make a decision. Both pups will let me lay them on their back and virtually do whatever I want to without complaint. The more active pup cries alot though. After about 2-3 minutes in one position she'll start crying. Even when we put her down she'll run around for a minute and then start crying???

It helps to know that in the end they are both GSD's and will act like that even if starting out on the mellow side.

STEPH


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

aubie said:


> What does your breeder say? They see the pups when you don't...one might be more sleepy when you visit than the other, while the other one just got from a nap is ready to go!
> 
> Tell the breeder you lifestyle and see their recommendation.


I agree, see what the breeder says. And based on past litters/puppies matched with owners too.:wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you have info on the parents or pedigree of your puppy???
"Genetics" play in factor with temperament also.
Best wishes!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you can make either pup fit into
your life style. socialize, socialize, socialize
and train, train, train. 

leaving a pup all day long while you're working
is a bad, bad, very bad situation. find a sitter
or someone to come in several
times a day to take care of your pup
while you're working

make sure you have time for a pup.



Grace said:


> This pup would work better when having to leave the house all day for work, or the winter months when our activity level decreases.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would want a puppy that isn't afraid to come to me, one that is playful but could relax so I could pet it and pick it up. I wouldn't want a puppy that showed no interest in me. I wouldn't want a puppy that shows dominance over the other puppies (bossy and very rough play) I also wouldn't want a puppy that looks and acts completely freaked out and cries.

Out of the 2 you described I would get the more relaxed one. They are only a couple weeks old, their personality could change when you bring one home. Is there really such a thing as a lazy GSD? I wouldn't know  my boy has lots of energy but he likes to relax too. But he is very far from lazy.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

My Lizzie was a "talker" when she was a pup. She was very vocal about her wishes and would whine in what sounded like long sentences. It was so funny. now as an almost adult she barks only when appropriate and is very quiet. She was very sedate as a puppy but now is a ball of energy and wants to play every few minutes. So they change as they grow just like kids. My two children basically swapped personalities as they grew up!


----------

